# Problem with illumination light on Pentax Spotmeter V



## dimshade (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi,

I just recently pick up a Pentax Spotmeter V from craigslist but didn't test the illumination light.  Now, when I try it, it doesn't work.  Instead of illuminating the viewfinder, it actually pushes the needle to the right about 3 stops.  And the harder I press that button, the further the needle goes.  It is very very odd.  Does anyone know what's wrong and if it is fixable?

Thanks,
Albert


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 15, 2012)

The EV level increases ? ... hmm, I wonder if the illumination light is leaking into the area where the sensor is.


----------



## dimshade (Dec 15, 2012)

It looks like the battery was low.  After I changed them, the illumination button works.  It no longer push change the EV needle and actually lights up the left part when pressed.  It's pretty interesting that when there's not enough voltage, it behaves completely differently.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 15, 2012)

That was going to be my second guess.


----------

